
Apple recalls 15in MacBook Pro laptops over battery fire risk - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jun/21/apple-recalls-15-inch-macbook-pro-laptops-battery-fire-risk
======
spyridonas
Does it relates to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/bulbhv/my_macbook_pr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/bulbhv/my_macbook_pro_exploded_and_burst_into_flames/)
that's posted before? Interesting

